# Uber just lowered rates



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

That magic uber math.. lowered rates in San Antonio. Taking passengers the longest way possible now. Work more! Earn less. I am contacting my cousin on the city council now. Since uber is actually not legal here, and it is on hold at the council, I am doing what I can. 

Since my cousin on the city council is already kind of anti-uber, I am going to push her to totally go against them now. Won't take much since they aren't well liked anyway.


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

DFW new rates...

The new rates, effective *Thursday, October 23 at 10am:
*


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

No base at all, jees... Surely the point of the base us to try to cover some of the expense in the driver making his/her way to the pickup.

And 14c per minute wait time! Wtf? That's $6.72 / hr after the Ubercut. Not even minimum wage.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Omg. No base wtf


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

_"You can make more money in the same amount of time as before!"_
-Uber

They say this based on this graphic:









LMFAO.

Yet they forget they have a huge campaign to bring in new drivers (even doubling the referral fee)










So how exactly do they figure the wait time will drop??? For the customer perhaps?
Not for the drivers.

Major disconnect between Uber and their drivers.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

The $0 base is criminal. Apparently, Uber does not care that a driver has to drive to the pick up location. And, they also get on our cases if we don't accept rides that are too far away. I wonder why???

That time fee is horrible as well. If you take Uber's 20% out of it, it computes to $6.72 and hour. I was going to comment that the mileage fee isn't great, but it isn't horrible. But, in light of the other fares, the rate structure sucks.

Its almost as if Uber tries to test new lows in a market to see if they can still get drivers to sign up. I see that on the Dallas Craigslist that Uber is advertising that a driver can make $4648/month or $1200/week or $19/hour. If you use the weekly figure you get:
$1200/week / $19/hour = 63.15 hours/week

Of course those figures are gross fares, so they do not include the over 20% that Uber will take out before the driver has to pay for his expenses.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

That graphic is something I would expect a sixth grader to present in maths class. And get an F for.

The bar on the left shows time. Of the one hour, it looks like the driver spends around 40 minutes on the job, and around 20 minutes idle.

The bar on the right has no units. But it has a big dollar sign in the blue area to represent money. This could be revenue. Maybe it's expenses. Maybe it's profit. Who knows. But it's not time, because the bar can't measure both time and money, which are two different metrics.

So then they draw dotted lines from the time bar to the money bar. This is meaningless. Again, two different metrics. Uber, are you in remedial math? Are you really, really this stupid?

What about fixed costs? Variable costs? Revenue? Where is profit = revenue - vc- fc?


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

Be ready for $1.10 mile...lol $1.50 sweet deal!


----------



## Blerg (Oct 14, 2014)

This is ****ing hilarious. Driver income ultimately levels off regardless of pax demand because drivers can ultimately only drive so many miles in one hour. Uber is only encouraging drivers to work surge only, eliminate all non-mileage/income activity like don't drive more than 1 min for a pick up, and not actually stop to let passengers out. Just slow down and tell them to jump out because you don't make money if you are not moving. Uber can put hundreds of new drivers in every market every quarter. I'm happy as hell I found something else to transition in to.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

> Driver income ultimately levels off regardless of pax demand because drivers can ultimately only drive so many miles in one hour.


But the driver pool is expandable. Hire more drivers and the average driver utilization rate instantly goes down.


----------



## Blerg (Oct 14, 2014)

elelegido said:


> But the driver pool is expandable. Hire more drivers and the average driver utilization rate instantly goes down.


Exactly, that's why I mentioned in my previous post:



Blerg said:


> This is ****ing hilarious. Driver income ultimately levels off regardless of pax demand because drivers can ultimately only drive so many miles in one hour. Uber is only encouraging drivers to work surge only, eliminate all non-mileage/income activity like don't drive more than 1 min for a pick up, and not actually stop to let passengers out. Just slow down and tell them to jump out because you don't make money if you are not moving.  *Uber can put hundreds of new drivers in every market every quarter.* I'm happy as hell I found something else to transition in to.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Driver wages will eventually find their own level. We won't like where that level is, of course. I don't expect many to still be on this forum in a few months' time.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> DFW new rates...
> 
> The new rates, effective *Thursday, October 23 at 10am:
> *
> View attachment 1856


This is off-topic, a little . Does anyone know how to make Ricin?

It's a joke, there's a goofy face and everything.


----------



## Blerg (Oct 14, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Driver wages will eventually find their own level. We won't like where that level is, of course. I don't expect many to still be on this forum in a few months' time.


Yep. Pax love the lowered rates, but they're not going to love the drivers these lower rates bring them down the road.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

*


StrawJim said:



I am contacting my cousin on the city council now. Since uber is actually not legal here, and it is on hold at the council, I am doing what I can.

Since my cousin on the city council is already kind of anti-uber, I am going to push her to totally go against them now. Won't take much since they aren't well liked anyway.

Click to expand...

Well.. usually I am very PRO Uber driver oriented, but these words are really very low "attitude" !*

_"if I can't have it then nobody else should have it.." ISN'T IT ??
Whith that kind of attitude I am really worried what might happen if a driver like you goes to Home Depot to buy a Hammer.._

Brother, I drive a 6Cyl. Benz in LA and at the end of the day I still make some money.. even with $1.10 per mile.
Sure, not as much as we all did in the beginning, But I also recognize that a lot more people are signing up and still everyday I have first timers in my car.

I personally see the Uber strategy: it's still the expansion phase and they are experimenting a lot. (not always the best deal for us drivers tho..)
Be patient and wait for the next Marketing phase !

I am sure once the Uber App is installed on everybodies phone and the competition (Lyft, Sidecar, Taxi..?) is eliminated or at least pushed back,
the pricing will go up again. hopefully up to a level that it's worth for us again.
Since the fare was cut however I recognize much more often surging than before.

You need to see the full picture, not only a piece of it.
At the moment we support the platform and help developing in new markets.

Do I personally like it ?? 
Of course not !!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> *
> Well.. usually I am very PRO Uber driver oriented, but these words are really very low "attitude" !*
> 
> _"if I can't have it then nobody else should have it.." ISN'T IT ??
> ...


Not necessarily. A woman I picked up said that her brother had offered to give her a ride. She said no, that she'd take an Uber rather than have him go to the trouble, because Uber is so cheap.

Uber is competing not just against Lyft, Sidecar and taxis, but also against the private car and, soon, against public transport ie buses, subway etc. Basically competing against all forms of local ground transport except the horse and cart. Travis has said the same.

Prices will go down to whatever level maximizes Travis' revenue. Lyft and taxis present, or not.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Can't wait until Gett gets to my city. I have a feeling they might be the ones that can actually make this work. Obviousy, Uber can't do it.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> *
> Well.. usually I am very PRO Uber driver oriented, but these words are really very low "attitude" !*
> 
> _"if I can't have it then nobody else should have it.." ISN'T IT ??
> ...


Sorry but your post sounds ******ed.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> *
> Well.. usually I am very PRO Uber driver oriented, but these words are really very low "attitude" !*
> 
> _"if I can't have it then nobody else should have it.." ISN'T IT ??
> ...


The full ****ing picture is I have 3 kids that need to eat!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Not necessarily. A woman I picked up said that her brother had offered to give her a ride. She said no, that she'd take an Uber rather than have him go to the trouble, because Uber is so cheap.
> 
> Uber is competing not just against Lyft, Sidecar and taxis, but also against the private car and, soon, against public transport ie buses, subway etc. Basically competing against all forms of local ground transport except the horse and cart. Travis has said the same.
> 
> Prices will go down to whatever level maximizes Travis' revenue. Lyft and taxis present, or not.


They've already said they want to make it were it's not cost effective to own a car. Why own a car when you have dumbasses driving you around for free?


----------



## floridog (Aug 31, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> That magic uber math.. lowered rates in San Antonio. Taking passengers the longest way possible now. Work more! Earn less. I am contacting my cousin on the city council now. Since uber is actually not legal here, and it is on hold at the council, I am doing what I can.
> 
> Since my cousin on the city council is already kind of anti-uber, I am going to push her to totally go against them now. Won't take much since they aren't well liked anyway.


Uber hates you!! Do what Uber tells you or shut up you loser!!!!!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

floridog said:


> Uber hates you!! Do what Uber tells you or shut up you loser!!!!!


Uber loves me. We're intimate every night. I'm the catcher though.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Well.. I feel I am in the wrong forum with the wrong people..

You guys understand business and Marketing ?
Everything that is just happening, was obviously happening that's why I didn't sign up for the Black cars and SUV's
I had the feeling that demand for a high quality market would go south once there is a cheaper product available.
We live in hard economic times and in a lousy area full of low class people.

I am German American and I support my country and the U.S. economy by NOT buying a cheaper Asian car,
We have a second "American car" (Suburban) so I support our nation, but it's gas mileage is too worse for UberX.
Also I will not get commercial insurance and TCP permit and use my car.
So let me ask you which economy are you supporting ? Korea, Japan??? Well then don't complain about your situation.

I'm glad I had the small Benz because It's just at the edge of being worth using it for Uber X.

*- "******ED ?"* well we live in a free country, so if this is what you read and understood then fine.

*- "3 Kids that need to eat"* I get your message but how can that be Uber's fault ? OR are you also blaming that there are too many drivers?
of course they are because it's a free country and why should only you and a few of your friends be allowed to drive for Uber?
You can always apply for a Job at a fast food place and when I take a break from driving well I don't wanna know if you raped my burger :-D lol...

I was just complaining that people don't usually tip us, because Uber lies to them and suggests "no need to tip"
that's all, that's it !


----------



## Bee (Oct 4, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> They've already said they want to make it were it's not cost effective to own a car. Why own a car when you have dumbasses driving you around for free?


But if it is not cost effective for customers to drive their own cars, how could it be cost effective for me to drive for them? You can't have it both ways. Since they've dropped fares, I've done several $5 fares. I haven't seen the statement yet, but I think they'll deduct $1, then I'll get 80% of $4 or $3.20. That's not even worth me starting the engine. I won't drive anymore unless they guaranty $20 an hour. We have to pay for fuel, depreciation, taxes and take a huge liability risk.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

However.. apologizes to you fellow drivers if my words sounded too rough.
Was actually not what I wanted. WE should actually stuck together instead of bullshitting eachother.
However I want to stay professional and it should not happen once again ;-) Friends ??

Another thing : 

All those cancelled rides especially when they cancel after 4:45minutes totally suck.

So what if : To request an Uber riders should have to confirm twice (same happens at surcharges) but then they get CHARGED IMMEDIATLY.
no more fake requests ever, not from Riders, not from Lyft.
You ping a driver ? It will now cost you five bucks !
You had to confirm it twice.

comments anybody ?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

No need to insult the guy for having an opinion.



Bee said:


> But if it is not cost effective for customers to drive their own cars, how could it be cost effective for me to drive for them?


By means of economies of scale. Eg people pay for their car insurance by time, not by miles driven. $100 per month insurance is about $3 per day. If you drive 10 miles a day or 500, it's still $3. An Uber car driven 12 hours a day is much cheaper per mile in terms of insurance than a car driven a few hours per day.

There are other economies of scale too.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> You ping a driver ? It will now cost you five bucks !
> You had to confirm it twice.
> 
> comments anybody ?


Lyft doesn't get a cut of cancelations. Don't know about Uber. Great idea, but there would be nothing in it for them


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Thank you.. I mean everyone complains about cancelled rides and this way we could get rid of that.
But well you're very right that Lyft and Uber doesn't get anything then so it wouldn't motivate them too much.
Also they are "so proud" too announce all the ride requests we receive but still count all those fake requests.

Everybody can manipulate own statistics. True!


----------



## TaninLa (Aug 4, 2014)

Blerg said:


> Yep. Pax love the lowered rates, but they're not going to love the drivers these lower rates bring them down the road.


Exactly, but when riders get these drivers booted by giving them low ratings, will there always be an endless supply of new drivers (who will also be rated down then kicked as a partner?)

Shortly after the rate cut in LA, about 50% of my drivers were crappy/ shady and I started handing out 1s and 2s. And almost no one has water, mints, etc anymore - for me I don't care but I'm sure* some people are so used to it*, they're rating drivers down just because they expect it. Basically, what happens when all these people used to "your own personal driver" get Jerkoff Jim as drivers? Will they just give up on Uber or will it be like a cab where we expect Jerkoff Jim to drive?

I'm just so confused / intrigued by what Uber is doing if they claim to care so much about the rider experience. At least with a cab, I kinda expect it to be crappy and am surprised when it's not. With Uber now, I almost never know what the hell I'm getting.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

TaninLa said:


> Exactly, but when riders get these drivers booted by giving them low ratings, will there always be an endless supply of new drivers (who will also be rated down then kicked as a partner?)
> 
> Shortly after the rate cut in LA, about 50% of my drivers were crappy/ shady and I started handing out 1s and 2s. And almost no one has water, mints, etc anymore - for me I don't care but I'm sure* some people are so used to it*, they're rating drivers down just because they expect it. Basically, what happens when all these people used to "your own personal driver" get Jerkoff Jim as drivers? Will they just give up on Uber or will it be like a cab where we expect Jerkoff Jim to drive?
> 
> I'm just so confused / intrigued by what Uber is doing if they claim to care so much about the rider experience. At least with a cab, I kinda expect it to be crappy and am surprised when it's not. With Uber now, I almost never know what the hell I'm getting.


I agree, it'll be very interesting to see what happens. Travis is moving UberX further and further into the economy segment in terms of price, but is still marketing it as a premium service as everyone's private driver.

I don't think it's sustainable. I think he's going to have to reposition UberX as the economy service which it is in reality becoming. He's going to have to adjust rider expectations as car and driver quality fall, and the water/treats etc become rarer.

I also think he plans to keep recruiting drivers, start them off with 5*, see their averages fall, fire them and then replenish. I don't see a shortage of low quality drivers who'll work for peanuts.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Well.. I feel I am in the wrong forum with the wrong people..
> 
> You guys understand business and Marketing ?
> Everything that is just happening, was obviously happening that's why I didn't sign up for the Black cars and SUV's
> ...


There is no fault to assign because my kids need to eat. There is fault to assign, to Uber, because of their greed.

Also, you are in the wrong forum. There is an IQ requirement of 74 to walk through the door. You either bribed someone or cheated on the test!

Your gas mileage is 'too worse' for Uber?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I agree, it'll be very interesting to see what happens. Travis is moving UberX further and further into the economy segment in terms of price, but is still marketing it as a premium service as everyone's private driver.
> 
> I don't think it's sustainable. I think he's going to have to reposition UberX as the economy service which it is in reality becoming. He's going to have to adjust rider expectations as car and driver quality fall, and the water/treats etc become rarer.
> 
> I also think he plans to keep recruiting drivers, start them off with 5*, see their averages fall, fire them and then replenish. I don't see a shortage of low quality drivers who'll work for peanuts.


I think you're right, but also people get educated too. After a million or two have been to the Uber circus as drivers, people will start knowing what to expect. Yeah, there will always be some that will work for peanuts. There will probably be some that do it and lose money, but don't even realize it until they don't have gas money one day.

People use to fall for the 'Stuff envelopes and make $90/000 yr.,' is that the right number? I get my deceitful ads confused sometimes. They don't fall for it so much anymore.

One thing I believe is certain, there will be ridesharing, and some will be successful. I just think Uber is doing everything they can to make some it's someone else.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I agree, it'll be very interesting to see what happens. Travis is moving UberX further and further into the economy segment in terms of price, but is still marketing it as a premium service as everyone's private driver.
> 
> I don't think it's sustainable. I think he's going to have to reposition UberX as the economy service which it is in reality becoming. He's going to have to adjust rider expectations as car and driver quality fall, and the water/treats etc become rarer.
> 
> I also think he plans to keep recruiting drivers, start them off with 5*, see their averages fall, fire them and then replenish. I don't see a shortage of low quality drivers who'll work for peanuts.


I wonder if UberX will at some point be split off into two service tiers. I don't see rates ever going UP once they've been dropped, why would Uber do that? Unless they divide the UberX fleet based on car quality and driver quality and charge slightly more (like a couple of rate cuts ago) for the slightly better service while keeping the barely-break-even fares on "uberX low".


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> I think you're right, but also people get educated too. After a million or two have been to the Uber circus as drivers, people will start knowing what to expect. Yeah, there will always be some that will work for peanuts. There will probably be some that do it and lose money, but don't even realize it until they don't have gas money one day.
> 
> People use to fall for the 'Stuff envelopes and make $90/000 yr.' Not so much anymore.


There will always be drivers. Uber has copied the trucking industry's employment model. Companies like CR England hire newbie truckers and train them. At the end of the training they are pressured into signing a lease for a truck.

Just like Uber, trucking companies need to have a broad base of vehicles available immediately. Just like Uber, they want to pass on costs of ownership of the vehicles to the drivers. They do the same bait and switch with false earnings predictions. The truckers lease the trucks and then find that they barely get enough miles to pay the lease. They end up working for minimum wage or less.

Very, very similar employee models between trucking and ride share. Just as Uber advertises week in, week out for drivers, so do companies like CR England and Swift. There's no shortage of candidates.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

NightRider said:


> I wonder if UberX will at some point be split off into two service tiers. I don't see rates ever going UP once they've been dropped, why would Uber do that? Unless they divide the UberX fleet based on car quality and driver quality and charge slightly more (like a couple of rate cuts ago) for the slightly better service while keeping the barely-break-even fares on "uberX low".


Price already goes up in the short term (surge pricing). I think that if demand gets so high in relation to driver supply, and if surges become so common that customers object, then base prices may rise. Lot of ifs though.

Happytypist says on this forum that they're doing just what you say - segmenting UberX into higher and lower quality drivers in NYC. They call it their VIP program. Don't know if VIP drivers get paid more.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

NightRider said:


> I wonder if UberX will at some point be split off into two service tiers. I don't see rates ever going UP once they've been dropped, why would Uber do that? Unless they divide the UberX fleet based on car quality and driver quality and charge slightly more (like a couple of rate cuts ago) for the slightly better service while keeping the barely-break-even fares on "uberX low".


The direction they're going, it will be only 'UberXlow.' The car will 'probably' move, and the driver may, or may not be an escaped convict.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

elelegido said:


> There will always be drivers. Uber has copied the trucking industry's employment model. Companies like CR England hire newbie truckers and train them. At the end of the training they are pressured into signing a lease for a truck.
> 
> Just like Uber, trucking companies need to have a broad base of vehicles available immediately. Just like Uber, they want to pass on costs of ownership of the vehicles to the drivers. They do the same bait and switch with false earnings predictions. The truckers lease the trucks and then find that they barely get enough miles to pay the lease. They end up working for minimum wage or less.
> 
> Very, very similar employee models between trucking and ride share. Just as Uber advertises week in, week out for drivers, so do companies like CR England and Swift. There's no shortage of candidates.


You're talking to a former truck driver, and you're right on the leasing scam.

I drove triaxle dump trucks, off and on, the last 11 years or so, and there's just a lot of bad people/companies in the trucking industry, but I could actually earn a living doing it. I had full insurance beneits, as well as personal days, paid vacations, etc.

In comparison, Uber is a joke. Of course, with no other requirements other than a car and a pulse to become an Uber driver, I guess they know they've got millions and millions of potential drivers.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> The full ****ing picture is I have 3 kids that need to eat!


Do something else!!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Do something else!!


I probably will have to. It's just a shame when it shouldn't be that way.

If/when I do, it'll be my call, not yours!!


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

Amiya said:


> I truly appreciate your patriotism - and wish our scumbag politicians were as patriotic as you - but I respectfully disagree on the "NOT buying a cheaper Asian car" part.


WOW ! I just thought I seriously ended in the wrong forum, with people that just have enough people skills to deal with boxes instead of real people,
so I want to value your very respectful and sensemaking comment !

*I appreciate your words and unfortunately they make sense.*
Usually I wouldn't be convinced that fast, but let's name it you're totally right with what you wrote.

The U.S. companies are the ones that started not caring about the U.S. economy and the people that depend on it.
That's why we have so many Asian cars here.

I sure love the Suburban, but well Gas is very cheap here. In Germany gas was exactly double (Surcharge x 2.0) lol...
Most American cars are way out of fashion (see those Lincoln town cars) they are not worth the price at all.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

ReviTULize said:


> Do something else!!


Haha.. RIGHT !

His argument has about the same weight as arguing with an CHP officer after speeding.

HIM: "I'm late for work and there is so much traffic, I also have three hungry kids at home.."

OFFICER: "THEN THE F* OUT EARLIER AND DON'T BLAME THE OTHER DRIVERS FOR YOUR OWN FAULT..."


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Haha.. RIGHT !
> 
> His argument has about the same weight as arguing with an CHP officer after speeding.
> 
> ...


Simple question: how long have you been driving for Uber?


----------



## chigirlryder (Oct 22, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> The full ****ing picture is I have 3 kids that need to eat!


Me too. In Chicago we're at .90 per mile. Looking for another job, but this week it's spaghetti again!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chigirlryder said:


> Me too. In Chicago we're at .90 per mile. Looking for another job, but this week it's spaghetti again!


Girl, I feel for you guys, I truly do. If it wasn't for the few tips that I get, and a little extra I make on the side, I would be hurting even more.

AND YOU OWN SPAGHETTI?? I've started a penny fund. I should be a proud spaghetti owner too by the end of November (2015).


----------



## chigirlryder (Oct 22, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Girl, I feel for you guys, I truly do. If it wasn't for the few tips that I get, and a little extra I make on the side, I would be hurting even more.
> 
> AND YOU OWN SPAGHETTI?? I've started a penny fund. I should be a proud spaghetti owner too by the end of November (2015).


Well, i don't ACTUALLY "own" the spaghetti. Im technicaly leasing it from uber. I should pay it off by retirement


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Narkos said:


> Simple question: how long have you been driving for Uber?


Too long


----------



## Bee (Oct 4, 2014)

elelegido said:


> No need to insult the guy for having an opinion.
> 
> By means of economies of scale. Eg people pay for their car insurance by time, not by miles driven. $100 per month insurance is about $3 per day. If you drive 10 miles a day or 500, it's still $3. An Uber car driven 12 hours a day is much cheaper per mile in terms of insurance than a car driven a few hours per day.
> 
> There are other economies of scale too.


However, if you informed your insurance company that you are on the road 12 hours a day operating an unlicensed taxi they would drop your coverage. The correct liability insurance is available but costs $1,000 a month. It takes a lot of $5 rides to pay that.


----------



## moni4nuttin (Oct 22, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> They've already said they want to make it were it's not cost effective to own a car. Why own a car when you have dumbasses driving you around for free?


Good point


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

TaninLa said:


> I'm just so confused / intrigued by what Uber is doing if they claim to care so much about the rider experience


They claim many things, most are utter nonsense. The original Uber rider experience & service model was based on UberBLACK. It was just appended to UberX when it was rolled in beginning of 2013. It possibly can't apply at the current Third World rickshaw rates.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> Well.. I feel I am in the wrong forum with the wrong people..
> 
> You guys understand business and Marketing ?
> Everything that is just happening, was obviously happening that's why I didn't sign up for the Black cars and SUV's
> ...


Huh?


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

.90 a mile?????? Is that for real????? That's insane.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Please tell me you get a ton of surge work at those rates


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> They claim many things, most are utter nonsense. The original Uber rider experience & service model was based on UberBLACK. It was just appended to UberX when it was rolled in beginning of 2013. It possibly can't apply at the current Third World rickshaw rates.


Bet the rickshaw drivers are a lot happier than Uber drivers too.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chigirlryder said:


> Well, i don't ACTUALLY "own" the spaghetti. Im technicaly leasing it from uber. I should pay it off by retirement


First spaghetti, now you tell me you get to retire?? I've got to come to Chicago and get me some of that $.90/mile. Oh wait, all I have to do is wait here. It'll be along shortly.

Seriously, I really hope something works out for you. It sounds like, from your other post, you're working harder than many people would, only to be in a situation that CAN'T work.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Narkos said:


> Simple question: how long have you been driving for Uber?


I'm guessing about 2 days.


----------



## Karl Childers (Oct 24, 2014)

I like that canned meat at the dollar store.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I just drive a cab now, when I get the urge to drive. I know I'm getting $ 2.40 a mile and have the proper insurance, permits and not screwing up my car....

The cab company treats me better than Uber.


----------



## tj06civiclx (Oct 23, 2014)

Lowered prices in RI. Sending my phone back, goodbye Uber! It was fun!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

$1.10 a mile is financial suicide for any driver with the remaining 2 cents left in their heads to do the math if they continue driving.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

I just really don't see how anyone driving UBERX in DFW can make any money


----------



## KeJorn (Oct 3, 2014)

Last night / this morning, I still experienced a considerable amount of wait times (in between trips) despite Uber's claims that lower fares will help increase our income. Opening the rider app showed many UberX, UberBlack, UberSUV in and around Dallas. Now that the fares are lower, I barely made $70 during the hours of 9pm-3am. That truly sucks for a Fri night in Dallas. Thankfully I kept my app open as I drove home and picked up a $50 drive to the airport around 4am. 

In comparison of previous weekends, I have been able to make closer to $200 on a Friday or Saturday night.
Granted, bad days happen. However to suggest that Uber's hand in lowering our fares did not play a factor would be dishonest.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Uber is so full of shit....I'm done with them


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Hitecsaver said:


> I am going to send my application to UBER corporate for a senior management position so I can stop these stupid reductions. I believe I am earning less than minium wage now after gas.


You're not paid a 'wage' nor are any drivers entitled to minimum wage because none of us are employees. People who are self employed are fully entitled by law to work for less than ZERO and to take on all sorts of risks to do so.

Uber on?


----------



## O787 (Oct 25, 2014)

I think the marketing team of Uber forget that we have to pay for gas and car maintenance.
What I like to see is the person who came up with this new rate try being a driver for a week. Just to get the real picture.
Out of 100 %, Uber take 20% gas10-20% + maintenance .. leave driver not very much. 
How much do they think the driver suppose to make? I wonder
Now I guess none of the driver are proud to say they are the Uber driver.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Hitecsaver said:


> UBER appears to be a geek atnosphere with no logical or common sense on what "cause and affect" can do. The 24% price reduction has forced me to change my patterns and has resulted in a 35% drop in income and more hours.


Did you REALLY even need to get behind the wheel to figure that out?

geeezzz


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Hitecsaver said:


> Who ever did those graphs must have done it on a NYC model and not a Dallas, Nashville, Orlando UBER driver. Sometimes I wait 2 hours for a ride and I am in a hot spot. UBER forgets us suburb guys bring in the people on 1X time and the night people bring them home on 2-3X cost. If it wasn't for the day and early evening UBER drivers, the night drivers would never get their surge. Aso I can not afford to drive back to the suburbs and pay tolls so I can pick up another person and take them to the airport so UBER can make the big bucks. Their 24% drop in prices has resulted in a 35% drop in my income and working 2 hours more in a day. FYI having the worst Saturday since I started...$94 in fares for 9 hours and in the hot spots.


The nyc model is even worse, trust me.


----------



## tj06civiclx (Oct 23, 2014)

Got my envelope to return my phone today! See ya!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Hitecsaver said:


> UBER appears to be a geek atnosphere with no logical or common sense on what "cause and affect" can do. The 24% price reduction has forced me to change my patterns and has resulted in a 35% drop in income and more hours.


*I think I recognize that baby picture. Is that you ZEKE?!* (from cf?)


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Hitecsaver said:


> I am going to send my application to UBER corporate for a senior management position so I can stop these stupid reductions. I believe I am earning less than minium wage now after gas.


The cute Kid in your Avatar would have a better chance of getting a job with Uber.!


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> DFW new rates...
> 
> The new rates, effective *Thursday, October 23 at 10am:
> *
> View attachment 1856


Dallas Uber has confirmed that the above rates are not correct. It is now $1.20 a mile and .17 a minute. But don't worry...they say it's better for us


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

StrawJim said:


> That magic uber math.. lowered rates in San Antonio. Taking passengers the longest way possible now. Work more! Earn less. I am contacting my cousin on the city council now. Since uber is actually not legal here, and it is on hold at the council, I am doing what I can.
> 
> Since my cousin on the city council is already kind of anti-uber, I am going to push her to totally go against them now. Won't take much since they aren't well liked anyway.


You have awesome rates ... wait til they come down to Phoenix rates ... or even worse ... LA rates


----------



## tj06civiclx (Oct 23, 2014)

If people refused to drive at these ridiculous rates, they would have to raise them...


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

I am just driving limited hours on weekends and surge. I am ignoring more requests that look $5 or from riders less than 4 *
Already returned the Iphone.
why did'nt Uber absorb the rate adjustment since it will bring more business? Or offer deep discounts on their dime to the active Uber users?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Part of the reason is political. Get enuf voters taking CHEAP CHEAP CHEAP ride share and that makes Uber busting in to other areas easier by saying 'look at the service to the public good!' And an outcry from the public for this service.

There is a cycle involved here and low fares are part of that cycle. There will be constantly changing realities in this game for everyone.

I have my doubts that part time Ubering will be viable for very long for many reasons. Low fares being primary. But the looming questions are drivers without adequate insurance and violating loan conditions for their vehicles.

*AirBnB is having similar issues. Yes, the drivers/property owners ARE violating contracts and laws, but in this country apparently that is how you build an empire?*

lol with that in the long term!

*Drivers and property owners are only setting themselves up to be vulturized by the system.* In the end the insurance companies and lawyers always win. The IPO owners win. The participating public in usual fashions gets screwed. It's the Amerikan way of life.

Does anyone think if an AirBnB rented unit burns to the ground and several people die the homeowner insurance is going to cover either the victims families or the homeowner for violating their insurance and loan terms and conditions?

lol. It will never happen. Anyone caught in this trap will be screwed to the wall.


----------



## Heni Kaufusi (Oct 7, 2014)

for every one driver that leaves four more to replace them. u live in their world now.


----------



## coryb (Nov 16, 2014)

No-tippers-suck said:


> *
> Well.. usually I am very PRO Uber driver oriented, but these words are really very low "attitude" !*
> 
> _"if I can't have it then nobody else should have it.." ISN'T IT ??
> ...


I think the main concern is what if the rates don't go back up? Kind of like Wal-Mart on wheels...always low prices... #fail


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

coryb said:


> I think the main concern is what if the rates don't go back up? Kind of like Wal-Mart on wheels...always low prices... #fail


The unfortunate matter of UberX fares is that drivers often run only 1/2 paid vs. unpaid miles. So whatever the net is to the driver has to be cut in half immediately. In some cases they may even run 1/3 paid vs. paid, so cut the net to driver into 1/3 of the rate for overall mileage.

When this accurate assessment is made, drivers will often find themselves driving for, in the case of $1.10 UberX rate and 1/3 paid vs. unpaid miles as follows:

$1.10 X .8 (Ubers cut and NOT factoring in the $1 per fare hit) = $.88 per paid mile/3 = $29.333 per overall mile.

Drivers may delude themselves into thinking they are making money at a buck ten a mile, but in reality they are just fools driving for nothing. Even using the most conservative numbers for hard costs @ .$20 per mile for gas, oil, depreciation, repairs (which is absurdly low) they are still only clearing $.0933 cents per overall mile. Slightly higher in the case of 50% paid vs. unpaid miles, $.24 per overall mile.

Even driving 200 miles in a day and getting paid for 1/2 the miles they are, in reality making a grand total of $48!!!

UberX? Bleech!

The same exercise must be run with the time rate. It's pretty typical to drive only about 1/4 paid time vs. unpaid time. So @ $.16 per paid mile they are really getting about $.04 a minute. In a ten hour day that's $24!!!

So there is your typical UberX day, $48 + $24 or *$72 for a long day. * Just under minimum wage and using a very conservative cost figure. And that's only if they clock fares all day.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

KeJorn said:


> _"You can make more money in the same amount of time as before!"_
> -Uber
> 
> They say this based on this graphic:
> ...


wow they really think drivers are idiots.


----------

